# Great is Christ’s glory in right worship



## MW (Nov 29, 2016)

Robert Traill (The Lord's Prayer, John 17:24), Works 2:144:

Great is Christ’s glory in this, that all the worship that is given to God, if right, and as it is commanded, is given to God in and by Jesus Christ. No coming to the Father, but by him, John 14:6. If we believe in God, we must also believe on him, chap. 14:1. Through him we believe on God, 1 Peter 1:21. If we believe on him, we believe not on him (only or alone), but on him that sent him. And he that seeth him, seeth him that sent him, John 12:44, 45. If we pray, we must do it in Christ’s name, chap. 14:13, 14, and 16:23, 24. Yea, whatsoever we do, whether in word or deed, must all be done in the name of our Lord Jesus Christ, giving thanks unto God and the Father by him, Col. 3:17. All our gospel-sacrifices are to be offered to God by him, Heb. 13:15.


----------

